# 10 Gallon Low Tech - Take Two!



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

It looks great so far!


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome! I like the driftwood and rocks a lot.


----------



## BJWTech (Aug 11, 2012)

nightshadebel said:


> It looks great so far!





Zefrik said:


> Awesome! I like the driftwood and rocks a lot.


Thank you! Hoping to get the tannins out over the next month or so with frequent water changes....


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## BJWTech (Aug 11, 2012)

Big O said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


Thanks! Does the top soil tend to lower pH? I am hoping so...


----------



## finsNfur (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, I really like the rocks and driftwood.


----------



## BJWTech (Aug 11, 2012)

finsNfur said:


> Wow, I really like the rocks and driftwood.


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

That is quite the awesome piece of driftwood. I love it.


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm excited to see how this fills out! Planning to include any fauna?


----------



## BJWTech (Aug 11, 2012)

theshadybird said:


> I'm excited to see how this fills out! Planning to include any fauna?


I am thinking a shrimp tank....


----------



## BJWTech (Aug 11, 2012)

I had to leave the tank to it's own devices for a week. Vegas baby! We will see how it fares...


----------



## MateoM (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, amazing piece of wood. Is it hollow or just the front looks that way?


----------



## BJWTech (Aug 11, 2012)

MateoM said:


> Wow, amazing piece of wood. Is it hollow or just the front looks that way?


Hollow all the way through.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice start to the tank


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

wow i really like that driftwood and how you placed it on the rocks. im sure little fishes/shrimp/whatever will like to hide in there


----------



## BJWTech (Aug 11, 2012)

ramen lover said:


> wow i really like that driftwood and how you placed it on the rocks. im sure little fishes/shrimp/whatever will like to hide in there


I think I am going to go with 5-6 Otto's, some nerite and trumpet snails and some blue pearl shrimp. I think it wil be a nice lil' habitat. 

Current Flora;

Floating: Riccia Fluitans
Left BG: Bacopa Carolina
Middle BG: Cryptocorne Wendtii 'red' 
Right BG: Brazilian Pennywort
Middle MG: Cryptocorne parva or undalata
Right MG: Some Ludwigia...
Left/right of Driftwood: Anubias Barteri 'coffeefolia'
On top of driftwood: Christmas Moss
Left FG: Unknown, extra in shipment! 
Right FG: Pygmy chain sword


----------



## BJWTech (Aug 11, 2012)

*Update!*

Well I got back from Vegas to find a very stained tank! The plants seem to be doing ok. The light was low due to the staining and my ludwigia grew to the top albeit a thin growth. I decided to do a major (80%) WC an rescape a bit. I tried to get rid of dead growth....

Pics!!!!;

1) Stained water
2) FT after WC and rescape
3) Left side
4) Right side
5) Right side closeup
6) Top

Thanks!


----------



## BJWTech (Aug 11, 2012)

So I 'rescued' a single Otto at PetsSmart. If all goes well I'll get 5 more on Thursday when they get their shipment. Hopefully before they get on their tanks. 









Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BJWTech (Aug 11, 2012)

*Testing params*

Here are some tests.....

Google Shared Doc

What are your thoughts on the results? Ok for what I got going? Shrimp safe?

Thanks!


----------

